# Morcott Tunnel



## losttom (Oct 20, 2009)

Visited her a couple of times recently, once with Littlelaura and again with Diehardlove, and Burb147.

The tunnel opened in 1851 and was a double track line for London and north Westerns Rugby to Luffenham route. The tunnels 448 yards long and unusually has no refuges. The line was singled in 1907 and was closed in 1966.







This tunnel has the most calcification i have seen in a tunnel
















Some different colours as well










This old can was covered in calcium- i was stuck fast like a stone






Littlelaura- walking through what looked like snow!!!






And finally, Diehardloves hand and torch after falling over at the wet end of the tunnel


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 21, 2009)

nice pics tom,thanks for showing me where it was mate and the piss up after was a good night


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice one Tom, that really does remind me of Withcall! Calcification is really weird and definetly lends an Alien feel to a Railway Tunnel!


----------



## losttom (Oct 21, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> nice pics tom,thanks for showing me where it was mate and the piss up after was a good night



No problem mate. Sure il see you soon for a repeat!!


----------



## bricoleur (Oct 21, 2009)

What amazing textures!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 22, 2009)

A nice find. 1966 you say? England world cup winners


----------



## burb147 (Oct 22, 2009)

would love to add some of my pics but they all came out rubbish lol need to learn more about my camera but was good night.


----------



## cardiffrail (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice to see another tunnel done. Thank you.


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 23, 2009)

burb147 said:


> would love to add some of my pics but they all came out rubbish lol need to learn more about my camera but was good night.



i did try to teach you but you was too busy shaking your torch around to try and get a pic than listen


----------



## burb147 (Oct 25, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> i did try to teach you but you was too busy shaking your torch around to try and get a pic than listen



and when have you ever known a woman to listen.


----------

